# Placement of Aortic Transcatheter Valves



## staceybunk (Apr 17, 2008)

Is anyone doing this?  If so, would you mind sharing how you coded it?  Thanks!


----------



## Davistm (Apr 22, 2008)

There are two possibilities: code 92986 - percutaneous balloon valvuloplasty; aortic valve or the Everest II study.  If the physician is participating in the Everest II study [percutaneous aortic valve repair system] then your carrier or MAC will have provided coding and billing instructions as part of their study approval correspondence.  A typical operations report for code 92986 should indicate an arm or leg incision; placement of two catheters - a central venous catheter and a second catheter that is threaded into the heart.  A balloon tip on the second catheter is inflated to open the blocked aortic valve.

Terry


----------

